# Anyone up for a chat?



## baker (May 28, 2014)

So since my last chat thread just keeps updating my last post on it and no one sees it I figured I will start another thread. 
Anyone feel like coming into chat tonight? I need some sort of distraction while I have stuck doing statistics. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Lawra (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=28684]baker[/MENTION] I'm in chat and you're not replying... Slacko


----------



## baker (May 29, 2014)

So does anyone want to come in tonight? 
Cheers Cameron

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## insitu (May 29, 2014)

righto im in


----------



## baker (May 30, 2014)

Anyone want to come on in tonight for a talk at all? 
Cheer Cameron


----------



## reptilezac (May 31, 2014)

anyone on chat?


----------



## baker (May 31, 2014)

I am in chat tonight so does anyone want to come and talk to me? 
Cheers Cameron

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone feel like having a chat tonight?
Cheers Cameron


----------



## baker (Jun 3, 2014)

Lets see if this will post or just update. Anybody feel like coming on in and having a chat tonight?
Cheers Cameron


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 4, 2014)

You need to wait 3 days for to bump up a thread if you are the last poster Baker


----------



## baker (Jun 4, 2014)

Well that makes it difficult to invite people into chat when I go in then. And on that note again would any other people like to come on in? There is 3 of us in there right now so it will be fun.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Lawra (Jun 4, 2014)

GeckoJosh said:


> You need to wait 3 days for to bump up a thread if you are the last poster Baker



Since when? 

If there was a problem, wouldn't [MENTION=32947]Rob72[/MENTION] or another mod/admin have said something?

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=28684]baker[/MENTION] I'm in chat but no-one else is...


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Since when?
> 
> If there was a problem, wouldn't @Rob72 or another mod/admin have said something?



There is no problem - The 72hr bump restriction has been in place since before I was a member here. Usually the system will automatically update your last post, as it has above.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 4, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Since when?
> .



Since just before the APS coupe which overcame the dictatorship


----------



## Lawra (Jun 4, 2014)

GeckoJosh said:


> Since just before the APS coupe which overcame the dictatorship



Sounds like you're living in the past. Get with the times man! (said in rasta voice)

*hands [MENTION=22273]GeckoJosh[/MENTION] a flower*


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Well every time I try get in there it just sez connecting but it aint connecting me to nothing


----------



## Lawra (Jun 5, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Well every time I try get in there it just sez connecting but it aint connecting me to nothing



Have you updated your java plug in lately? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Have you updated your java plug in lately?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



By the way im scratching my head at the moment im gona say no to be safe


----------



## Lawra (Jun 5, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> By the way im scratching my head at the moment im gona say no to be safe



What web browser are you using?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 5, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Well every time I try get in there it just sez connecting but it aint connecting me to nothing



Try downloading the latest version of Java
https://www.java.com/en/download/


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Lawra said:


> What web browser are you using?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I should no that right ? Google ? I dunno I have got tapatalk but I dont use it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 5, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I should no that right ? Google ? I dunno I have got tapatalk but I dont use it



Your browser will most lilely be called something like Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome, Internet Explorer, any of these ring a bell?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll have a crack at it cheers you'll soon find out how I went

- - - Updated - - -

Google sounds right to me

- - - Updated - - -

Google sounds right to me

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks guys I'll sort it out I reckon. I'll just talk to meself in the meantime  cheers


----------



## Stuart (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION], a browser is what you access Google/APS/Stationary Warehouse/Facebook etc in. Have a look at the below pic and let us know what icon you double click on when you want to access the internet at home on your computer. Also, as Lawra and GeckoJosh correctly pointed out, update your Java version.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep 2 windoows come up goole and chrome. Thanks for your help guys  and it would probably help if I accepted instead of pressing cancel every time I got an update.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 5, 2014)

anyone up for a chat ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Ive been trying 2 get in here but i use tapatalk....no luck 4 me. :/


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Ive been trying 2 get in here but i use tapatalk....no luck 4 me. :/



Im with u monty its a cruel world


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol it is!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Lol it is!


Yeh I just talked to myself last night (boring) im going to try and avoid me tonight.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Funny thing is id get in there and having nothing 2 chat about lol


----------



## baker (Jun 5, 2014)

Would anyone like to come on in tonight? Its boring in there without many people.
My advice if you are using tapatalk is to go and use a normal browser to get in without tapatalk.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Funny thing is id get in there and having nothing 2 chat about lol



Yeh me either I only want to get in cuz I can't.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol sheldoncooper


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Lol sheldoncooper



I hope its not like one of them really bad night clubs monty were everyone is just sitting down or leaning against the walls and not saying anything.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Bahahaha sounds more like a book club. ������ i used 2 go on chat rooms in another forum i was on lol 99% of the time we would just talk crap lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Id be good in there then. Yeh im picturing 80's music and everyones looking down and just drawing shapes in the carpet with there shoes. U might have to tell me the names of them forums monty cuz thats what im doing now.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry rob...my bad. lol.

Lol sheldon they were mummy forums lol we drank wine n talked about men 

- - - Updated - - -

Wheres baker now lol were chatting ha ha who needs a fancy room


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Sorry rob...my bad. lol.
> 
> Lol sheldon they were mummy forums lol we drank wine n talked about men



Oh ok sounds interesting anything in particular u talked about we should no about ? And id have to take beer if I was coming along wine gives me intergestion and a headache

- - - Updated - - -

Yeh I no and were doing fine plus I got 24 heinekens for 35 bucks bet theyd be dearer in that fancy room


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Nothing im about to put on a reptile forum thats 4 sure lol. U know i havent been on one in yrs but i remember the odd guy joined us. Funny thing is whos who really i mean its the internet lol half the mums i was talking to were probably dads!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

I love my shiraz cabernet lol aussie wine $4.75 a bottle!! Lol i only have a glass a night through week but who am i kidding my glass is big....it holds half a bottle lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh naughty stuff then  and do u mean the guys pretended to be mums or u had a few transgender friends ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Sav blanc is my fave....thats my wk end wine lol. Weird i know


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Umm i meant guys pretending 2 b mums lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

U drink your wine out of a measuring jug dont u ? Be honest

- - - Updated - - -

Yeh I thought u meant guys pretending I just wanted to clear it up for anyone that wasn't sure.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

I guess what i meant is anyone can say they are someone on here but they could b someone else....does that make sense? Im 100% real by the way lol. 
R we sposed 2 b talking about reptiles ?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Ahah sure u are. And em yeh im pretty sure were on a reptile forum. Mine are sleeping how about yours ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> U drink your wine out of a measuring jug dont u
> 
> Lol actually its just a big glass smarty bum. I usually half fill it too....ha ha that way i can por 2
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Ooops sorry thats what I meant  yeh I have people that say haven't u had enough so ive learnt to put a six pack in the fridge the other 18 in the garage then I can drink 3 out of the fridge then put 2 back in the 6 pack lasts for ages


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Clever ^


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

If that one glass is affecting your spelling then it is a big glass. U didnt ever use that glass to keep gold fish in did u ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lmao i have before.....not the same glass though. My slelling is fline dont know whayt ur talking ablout lol


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 5, 2014)

its kids what make you drink and they afekt yor spelling allsew


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi borntobnude !  ha ha yes they drive u 2 drink lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Aah I love it lol. And yeh monty I thought my idea was full proof with my 6 pack right up until I left 15 stubbies on the bench.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 5, 2014)

hi rainbow of monty 


yes big time and its the girlie ones that are worser


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

B2bnude - Feeling kinda glad i have 7 sons not 7 daughters! 

Sheldoncooper - lol u gotta b more careful ha ha


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

I think baker n others prob took one look at the chit chat in here n moved on to real chat room lol i bet its not as good as this one


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Monty if what borntobnude is saying is true then your spelling is awsome. I better go get some more beer I got caught out out last and had to eat chocolate instead


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 5, 2014)

no chocolate is Good / chilli choc and Wild turkey


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol enjoy ur beer. Im gonna go get some bewuty sleep .....ni nite all


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

And I no there was some mistakes in that last post but they were honest ones nothing to do with the beer


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 5, 2014)

7 Boys ---- GET A TELEVISION !!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol * beauty


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Night night


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 5, 2014)

no stay up you don't want another one !!

it could be a girl !!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol i had my tubes cut n tied no more for me and hubby snoring so even if they werent lol im safe i really going now lol. Loving this chat room


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

I asked her if the tv was broken she said no ! So I then asked myself what do they watch on that television maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I asked her if the tv was broken she said no ! So I then asked myself what do they watch on that television maybe that has something to do with it.



i was gonna make a comment about that but thought noooo keep it clean LOL. Omg im turning my phone off ha ha i must go


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry monty I thought I thought that I didn't realise I said it out loud


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok well I'll see u in the chat room tomorrow


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Will do


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Will do



Tomorrow we can talk about the growth rate of crickets if u like  night monty


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

....ok lmao

- - - Updated - - -

Sheldoncooper ....born2bnude....anyone? Lol r u there? I'm all alone


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 6, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> ....ok lmao
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sheldoncooper ....born2bnude....anyone? Lol r u there? I'm all alone



Good evening monty 

- - - Updated - - -

I won tattslotto the other week. Well sort of my missus got a job working nightshift  the serenity in the house now is amazing. Its so quiet its like living in the country.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION] I'm glad you got your chat working 
[MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION] I'm in chat and none else is


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 6, 2014)

Lawra said:


> [MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION] I'm glad you got your chat working
> [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION] I'm in chat and none else is



Hey lawra  no we haven't yet we just decided to use this thread as our chat room cuz we couldn't get in to the real one.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh haha bummer. Let's work this out tonight so you can.

Ok, did you follow the link I sent you to download java?

Are you using windows or a mac?

What do you click on to go on the internet?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 6, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Oh haha bummer. Let's work this out tonight so you can.
> 
> Ok, did you follow the link I sent you to download java?
> 
> ...



No I'll have a look now. One of them msgs really confused me.
widows I reckon.
I click on google


----------



## Lawra (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh dear haha. It's ok, I enjoy a challenge 

Have a look at this pic. Which button do you click on to go on the net?

PS Just scrolled through the previous few pages and have a suggestion: paying the $15 subscription is worth it to get 1000 messages worth of inbox space! LMAO


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 7, 2014)

I have 2 windows one is google the other is chrome. Thanks lawra 

- - - Updated - - -

Bedtime I have to be up at 7 so im banning myself from drinking anymore stubbies. Night all


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning all lol Sheldoncooper! Ur poor missus, im sure she cant be that noisy 

Lawra - i have tried everything re entering that chat room lol i give up but thanks 4 ur help! 

I no sooner posted my call for company and fell asleep! Ha ha me was tired. Hope u all have a lovely day. Sheldoncooper.....dont work too hard


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 7, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Morning all lol Sheldoncooper! Ur poor missus, im sure she cant be that noisy
> 
> Lawra - i have tried everything re entering that chat room lol i give up but thanks 4 ur help!
> 
> I no sooner posted my call for company and fell asleep! Ha ha me was tired. Hope u all have a lovely day. Sheldoncooper.....dont work too hard



Morning monty  nah she's not that noisey. Well not all the time its just peaceful now  I can do what I want and I love it. And im at work right now drinking coffee on the internet and reading the paper so I have no intention of working too hard


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol good 4 u  im listening 2 music straightening my hair ha ha u really wanted 2 know that im sure  i also have a naughty 1 yr old human wrapped around my leg teething on my dress lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 7, 2014)

I sound like a good asset to the company don't I. Monty your working harder than me by the sound of it. And I do intend on doing some work shortly I have a lid to build for one of my enclosures. And it sounds like u need a pouch to keep him in.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah....a cage would be better lol. Heeey now therez a thought lol enclosures 4 humans/kids  (im so joking ) chat 2 u later sheldoncooper


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 7, 2014)

Nah an enclosure for the animals there better behaved. I keep all my humans in the basement its stops the house getn too crowded. Enjoy your day monty


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 7, 2014)

^ ditto


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 11, 2014)

It may help if the site administrators fixed the chatroom. Currently the main forum list of online chatters doesn't show who is actually logged into chat. Its not been displaying for a week or two. Around the same time, I have been having troubles logging into chat from an ipad.


----------



## baker (Jun 13, 2014)

So would anyone like to come on in and have a chat with me tonight? Bit boring in there right now with just me inside.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh cameron i would but my ipad and phone wont let me  ive tried. Mind u i would probably bore u lol


----------



## baker (Jun 16, 2014)

So would anyone like to come on in tonight at all?
Cheers Cameron


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 20, 2014)

The new chat room is ok. Must be a bug or something with the server because it was kicking everyone out after a period of time (not due to being idle either).

We had 5 in there at one stage last night, well done baker, you'll get the chat back to what it was eventually. Just need a few regulars to hang around in there.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 26, 2014)

New chat room is great, but still needs more users to jump on during the early hours of the morning... Didn't you know all great convos happen then


----------



## Gaboon (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone interested in conversing on chat? We're on now.


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 15, 2014)

Chat anyone?


----------



## baker (Sep 1, 2014)

So is anyone going to come in and use chat or is it just me?
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Hankfromhell (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone online atm who could help me figure out what snake i have for years ive been told differnt things i wanna find out exatcly what it is.. And i cant upload pics it says its not a used format


----------



## baker (Sep 1, 2014)

To post pictures you need to go into the manage attachments buttons and upload through that. If you go onto the chat button at the bottom I can try to help you figure it out but will most likely need a picture to be 100%. 
Cheers Cameron


----------

